# Wann gibts die neue Version?



## sali666 (6. April 2005)

hi,

wollte mal fragen wie weit ihr denn mit dem bugfixing ungefähr seid?


letzte info war das es ein problem mit dem loot gibt.
na wenn das nicht funzt lasst es doch einfach raus   :wink: 
wichtiger wäre das überhauptmal wieder char (level,beruf) daten ins netzt kommen!!

ist ja mittlerweile alles TOTAL veraltet!!


also GO GO GO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharek (6. April 2005)

hm also soweit ich weiß arbeiten die jungs von BL so gut sie können an der neuen version. da sollte man sie nicht hätzen! zumal es ja noch mit dem rechner von regnor probs gab und sie atm nurnoch zu 2t dranarbeiten! also:
geduld ist eine tugend....
bzw
in der ruhe liegt die kraft....

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Cebu (7. April 2005)

Hi, also erstmal ich bin neu hier und finde das Tool klasse und überhaupt, dass es Leute gibt, die sich die Mühe machen bzw. das auch können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn dieser Lootbug diese Probleme bereitet, wie wärs, wenn ihr den dazugehörigen ''fehlerhaften'' Teil vorerst rausnehmt bzw. deaktiviert wenn sich das machen lässt. Es wäre ja schon erstmal klasse, wenn der Profiler wieder Lvl und die Berufe ausließt (ohne jedesmal ne Fehlermeldung zu bekommen). Der Rest wie Ausrüstung etc. ist ja nun nicht sooo wichtig.

Wenn ihr das Problem dann behoben habt, könnt ihr das doch nachpatchen.

Falls es allerdings nicht möglich ist, obengenanntes zu machen...na dann viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Weiter so..ihr seit top.


Grüße Cebu


----------



## Hancoque (8. April 2005)

Cebu schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dieser Lootbug diese Probleme bereitet, wie wärs, wenn ihr den dazugehörigen ''fehlerhaften'' Teil vorerst rausnehmt bzw. deaktiviert wenn sich das machen lässt. Es wäre ja schon erstmal klasse, wenn der Profiler wieder Lvl und die Berufe ausließt (ohne jedesmal ne Fehlermeldung zu bekommen). Der Rest wie Ausrüstung etc. ist ja nun nicht sooo wichtig.


Ich habe den fehlerhaften Code auskommntiert und seitdem keine Fehler beim Looten mehr.

Link: BLASCProfiler.lua

Das ist natürlich kein Ersatz für einen richtigen Fix, sondern lediglich ein Workaround.

Für die technisch Interessierten: Folgende If-Bedingung wurde auskommentiert: if (World_isNewKill(UnitName("target"))).


----------



## Gondar (8. April 2005)

Hancoque schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den fehlerhaften Code auskommntiert und seitdem keine Fehler beim Looten mehr.
> 
> Link: BLASCProfiler.lua
> 
> ...




hi 

sorry für die vieleicht dumme frage aber wie benutze ich diese datei damit ich mir eine signatur machen kann ?

danke


----------



## Hancoque (8. April 2005)

Du installierst ganz normal BLASC mit dem Installer von der BLASC-Homepage. Danach ersetzt du die alte Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" im Ordner "Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler".


----------



## Cebu (8. April 2005)

Klasse, funzt wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke!


----------



## sali666 (8. April 2005)

Klasse, das wollte ich haben.
Danke Hancoque 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merced (8. April 2005)

Auch mal danke sag, btw Blasc is nich aktuell weil die macher nen zeitprob haben, wäre auch nett wenn nich jeder 1000 treads aufmachen würde, es gibt ne suchfunktion


----------



## Gondar (8. April 2005)

hi

also bei mir gehts nicht habe das programm installiert und die eine datei ersetzt aber wenn ich bei den addons es aktivieren will sagt er mir das es veraltet ist :/ 

beim herold bekomme ich auch leider keine daten von meinem char !!

mahce ich was falsch ??

mfg


----------



## Hancoque (8. April 2005)

Ja, das Addon ist ja auch veraltet. Aber es gibt im Addon-Manager die Möglichkeit, das zu ignorieren. Einfach links oben so ein Häkchen anklicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondar (8. April 2005)

Hancoque schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das Addon ist ja auch veraltet. Aber es gibt im Addon-Manager die Möglichkeit, das zu ignorieren. Einfach links oben so ein Häkchen anklicken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke hat geklappt nur ich weiss nicht wie ich meine berufe rein bekome !! muss ich nochmal gucken


----------

